# SSTT Reliability and drivability



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

SJAPoc said:


> You think... :angel:


Heheh, lest the customs officer have a stupid fast ride courtesy of your generosity


----------



## Eurobahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Well most likely they will load the transport version of the software into the car when you drop it off at the end of ED. Then when the car gets to the states they reload the normal software so no hot rodding at the ports!

But in fact we have sold lots of Turbo Tuners to folks who are going over to do ED!

Jeff
Eurobahn


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Jeff... is SSTT coming out with ver. 2.0? If so, when? Give us the scoop, please :bigpimp:


----------



## Matt_UKTX (Jan 9, 2006)

Has anyone used the SSTT on a 535i? If so, how was it?


----------



## afram113 (Apr 28, 2008)

so if you take the sstt out before service is there anyway for bmw to find out that you have installed it


----------



## Eurobahn (Nov 19, 2005)

afram113 said:


> so if you take the sstt out before service is there anyway for bmw to find out that you have installed it


No they can't tell you had it in the car  then you just put it back in after service and you are back up to speed.

Jeff
Eurobahn
(ask about special bimmerfest pricing)


----------



## grkmec (Oct 18, 2005)

Jeff, is there a V2 coming?


----------



## Eurobahn (Nov 19, 2005)

grkmec said:


> Jeff, is there a V2 coming?


We hope so, split second is still working hard on it. They stopped working on it while we were testing the SSTT on the newest diagnostic software. But now that we are finished with that they are back working on it :rofl:

Jeff
Eurobahn


----------



## StarrDlux (May 18, 2008)

dinan's high price tag includes a matching base warranty for powertrian damage and consequential damages.

plus it runs more boost i think 13.8 with oil cooler.

pretty straight up there. you have no guarantee of future dme upgrades being able to detect the mods. 

With dinan you are registered with bmw (vin #) to boot but they will stand behind their warranty if you don't muck around and put other (non-dinan parts) on.

It may be elitist the whole dinan thing but man if SSTT had an optional warranty protection policy for $$$.00 more alot of people would scoop that up.


----------



## Eurobahn (Nov 19, 2005)

StarrDlux said:


> dinan's high price tag includes a matching base warranty for powertrian damage and consequential damages.
> 
> plus it runs more boost i think 13.8 with oil cooler.
> 
> ...


We are actually looking into that, along with getting the SSTT CARB approved! Even Dinan won't pass emissions. The problem with insurance is that we would want a reputable insurance carrier to bond the program. Dinan self insures and if something happens to them your warranty is useless.

Jeff
Eurobahn


----------



## StarrDlux (May 18, 2008)

i'd like to see a dial for stock (behaviour/bypass),maybe +1psi, then standard go-fast mode.

if the bypass was done right and there was no reason to look; you could just drive it in as-is.

Put a sticker on it that says LO-JACK; lol.


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

StarrDlux said:


> i'd like to see a dial for stock (behaviour/bypass),maybe +1psi, then standard go-fast mode.
> 
> if the bypass was done right and there was no reason to look; you could just drive it in as-is.
> 
> Put a sticker on it that says LO-JACK; lol.


From what I understand, all it does is really create extra boost under pressure. I know it's a vial oversimplification, but really, when I drive in normal driving, I don't notice a difference, it's like it's "off". The extra kick comes in when I really push it and I notice because instead of just my normal sh!t eating grin driving my 335i, my face hurts because I'm smiling so much.


----------



## Eurobahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Well maybe we could put in a clapper device clap on clap off? 

Jeff
Eurobahn


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Eurobahn said:


> Well maybe we could put in a clapper device clap on clap off?
> 
> Jeff
> Eurobahn


That would work for me


----------

